# I SPY! Putty in the sky with diamonds



## richardchaos

I have been looking at people that make WHIMSICAL FURNITURE to spy on how they make it via their pics!

I just figured they made a front and back frame put of solid stock and them used a lamination of whatever thin stock they feel right using..

THEN I ran across this guys stuff.. VERY COOL

https://dustfurniture.com

He/they use a CNC machine and cut out the front and back frames out of sheets of plywood?????

I find this hard to believe. I have used plywood for purposes such as this way in the past and ALWAYS spent way too much time putting putty or BONDO over the edges and sometime sanding said PUTTY.

Am I missing something? Wouldn't anyone spend more time PUTTYING up all the plywood elders using a CNC machine on plywood as opposed to making he frame out of solid wood stock.


----------



## AZWoody

He's probably not buying plywood from Home Depot or Lowes.
Higher grades of plywood do not have voids that need to be filled.


----------



## DS

All he has to do is either edgeband his plywood (manually of course) or post-veneer his case with a basic paint grade backer once the unit is assembled. 
He could also be using raw MDF for his face-sanding the edges to a paintable finish.

Either way, the plywood edge is hidden.

FYI, a CNC makes total sense for complex geometry pieces. 
Only slightly more effort than building a rectangular unit.


----------



## oldnovice

I use "spackle" on plywood edges, once it's sanded you can paint it without any problems.
I have also used Timbemate but that needs sealing before any water based paint ot finish.

Here is a lumberjock, Ohad Milner, version of whimsical furniture!

Ohad Milner has quite an array of whimsical projects.


----------



## richardchaos

If you look at his work the inside edges are molded not flat cut so banding could not be used.



> All he has to do is either edgeband his plywood (manually of course) or post-veneer his case with a basic paint grade backer once the unit is assembled.
> He could also be using raw MDF for his face-sanding the edges to a paintable finish.
> 
> Either way, the plywood edge is hidden.
> 
> FYI, a CNC makes total sense for complex geometry pieces.
> Only slightly more effort than building a rectangular unit.
> 
> - DS





> I use "spackle" on plywood edges, once it s sanded you can paint it without any problems.
> I have also used Timbemate but that needs sealing before any water based paint ot finish.
> 
> Here is a lumberjock, Ohad Milner, version of whimsical furniture!
> 
> Ohad Milner has quite an array of whimsical projects.
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## richardchaos

WOW great stuff. I wonder how he does the checkered tops?


> I use "spackle" on plywood edges, once it s sanded you can paint it without any problems.
> I have also used Timbemate but that needs sealing before any water based paint ot finish.
> 
> Here is a lumberjock, Ohad Milner, version of whimsical furniture!
> 
> Ohad Milner has quite an array of whimsical projects.
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## Gilley23

> .
> 
> Here is a lumberjock, Ohad Milner, version of whimsical furniture!
> 
> Ohad Milner has quite an array of whimsical projects.
> 
> - oldnovice


How do you guys think that he "curved" those tops?


----------



## pontic

He makes the curve first and then attaches it to the flats . The curved part is probably made as a thicker square or chunk of "stack laminations a la Wendel Castel. Then he shapes the angel and rarius of the curve with hand tool or grinders.


----------



## richardchaos

I have no idea!


> .
> 
> Here is a lumberjock, Ohad Milner, version of whimsical furniture!
> 
> Ohad Milner has quite an array of whimsical projects.
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> How do you guys think that he "curved" those tops?
> 
> - Gilley23


----------

